

12 steps to 12 zeros - worldtize

ATTENTION ALL HACKERS!
IF YOUR LOOKING FOR A NETWORK THAT HAS ENDLESS REVENUE POTENTIAL, THEN ITS TIME TO WORLDTIZE.
EMAIL ME YOUR RESUME AND ILL BE INVITING ONLY THE BEST OF THE BEST TO ATTEND A PRIVATE CONFERENCE DETAILING THE LAUNCH. 250,000 LOCATIONS LINKED TO THE SAME POOL CREATES THE MOST PROFITABLE BUSINESS MODEL IN EXISTENCE, GREATER THAN OIL. THE MEETING WILL TAKE PLACE IN SAN JOSE. GOOD LUCK TO ALL - GTV<p>Gstacks00@aol.com (zero zero)<p>PS - New York alone has over 30,000 potential hubs..keep in mind 250,000 is a small piece of the pie
======
stevenp
I WANTING TO WORLDTIZE NOW! GIVE ME PIECE OF PIE!

~~~
worldtize
How are you? I need help to assemble my team. Are you interested in talking?

------
mtrn
Hey, how's the restaurant going?

~~~
worldtize
Is this John?? If not, you must of read of application for funding, so in that
case. How are you? Here's a deal...help me build a team for my visions and
I'll invest 50% of my profits for life into an amazingly detailed screening
process so true talent will never be overlooked. That's a good deal for Y...

